# Georgia Wood workers check this out



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

IRS Auctions , Now I recently purchased a small amount of lumber thru these guys at another Ga. auction. I was lucky and got about 700 bdft of clear cherry 1/2 x 5 x 10 ft long pieces I'm using to wall the man cave in the new home we have purchased. However this one's in Lilburn, Ga and I won't be biddin. Theirs a guy here in metro Atlanta who regularly bids on these then doubles the prices called the Wood Store on craigslist and other adds. This might be a good time for some to get together to do a group bid and get some nice lumber on the low price end.They do require payment be made by certified check or bank transfer within 48 hrs and lately they owners of the business's havin the auctions have taken to chargin a loadin fee, which I was able to negotitate down as I loaded it myself, but this may be a good oppertunity for some. If your near Lilburn go take a look at the lumber 1st. I got a look at the next one coming up in another monthat the location in White, Ga and will definetely be biddin on some more there. Just thought I would pass this on to the Ga. gang thats here.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

If only there were a place to keep, well and money to buy it!!

How's things going, haven't heard much lately. PM let's get together some time.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

bump


----------

